# tobacco



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

how do you store your tobacco? vacuum seal or just in a bucket? just looking for some ideas


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you talking about pipe Tobacco, chewing Tobacco? In that case I would vacuum seal It and keep it in a storage container. If you're talking about Cigarettes or Cigars, I would put them in a hard case and then vacuum seal.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Are you talking about pipe Tobacco, chewing Tobacco? In that case I would vacuum seal It and keep it in a storage container. If you're talking about Cigarettes or Cigars, I would put them in a hard case and then vacuum seal.


thanks. i guess all of the above. i'm just starting to stock up in these items and have no idea how to keep them for barter later.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> ...then opened it 6-7 months later. I was very disappointed. It was rather dry. The bag still had it's seal so I can only assume that when the air was sucked out the moisture went with it.


Can't it be placed in a humidor again?


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Apr 13, 2012)

My grandfather used to do what Uncle Joe suggested. He swore by it, never had dry pipe tobacco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

